# Why is SW MI left out of the early teal



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

My up and coming duck hunter daughter is on a 24 hour car ride right now. I printed the manager's reports for the WMA's for her before she left and told her I wanted a summary of what WMA we should hunt what week, and what zones we should prioritize for same.

She's been tagging along for 6 years, is a great student and the offspring of an accontant and an engineer. She doesn't miss much. I told her if we were going to hit all the WMA's she was going to do ther research and cover the logistics.

She sends me a text: "I don't get it. Most of those areas kill their ducks in Mid October. We shoot our opening day ducks (west Michigan) chase wood ducks for a week or two and then go steelhead fishing until the snow falls; after that we go after mallards".

That's from an 11 year old...


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

One thing is for certain, you will get your limit of green wing skeeters. 

As for SW MI holding teal, yup, it does hold some teal, I know a few pockets that could provide a hunt or two. Most likely not a limit though. Just not enough around to pattern and set up on a load of them in the 7 days. And no, I don't want a longer TEAL season, just making an observation. 

I am just not all that interested in going into a swamp in 80 degree weather. And in my usual spots I would rather not alert the local ducks of the start of duck season, But if someone does hunt these spots, go for it, I am not against oppurtunity in any way. I just like my chances later in the year.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> My up and coming duck hunter daughter is on a 24 hour car ride right now. I printed the manager's reports for the WMA's for her before she left and told her I wanted a summary of what WMA we should hunt what week, and what zones we should prioritize for same.
> 
> She's been tagging along for 6 years, is a great student and the offspring of an accontant and an engineer. She doesn't miss much. I told her if we were going to hit all the WMA's she was going to do ther research and cover the logistics.
> 
> ...


Smart and very observant girl. Was your reply, "Well dear, do you see that Michigan likes to entertain the idea of participation?" Did you show her the WMA from the little old Todd farm to show the difference in bird numbers compared to the east side during the late part of the season? How many teal were counted at the Todd farm last year? :coolgleam


You guys are right there's probably not difference......

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/Fennville_waterfowl_numbers_sep24_398935_7.pdf

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/FishPoint_waterfowl_numbers_sep16_398937_7.pdf


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Bellyup said:


> One thing is for certain, you will get your limit of green wing skeeters.
> 
> As for SW MI holding teal, yup, it does hold some teal, I know a few pockets that could provide a hunt or two. Most likely not a limit though. Just not enough around to pattern and set up on a load of them in the 7 days. And no, I don't want a longer TEAL season, just making an observation.
> 
> I am just not all that interested in going into a swamp in 80 degree weather. And in my usual spots I would rather not alert the local ducks of the start of duck season, But if someone does hunt these spots, go for it, I am not against oppurtunity in any way. I just like my chances later in the year.




I could agree with this..


----------



## DRuff2 (Mar 21, 2012)

SBE II said:


> Smart and very observant girl. Was your reply, "Well dear, do you see that Michigan likes to entertain the idea of participation?" Did you show her the WMA from the little old Todd farm to show the difference in bird numbers compared to the east side during the late part of the season? How many teal were counted at the Todd farm last year? :coolgleam
> 
> 
> You guys are right there's probably not difference......
> ...


You can't really compare an area that's primarily marsh (fp) with an area that primarily dry fields (Todd farms). Considering the winter we had last year it's obvious a dry field would hold more birds than a frozen marsh. Here's the weekly waterfowl counts for Muskegon WW. 

https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/MuskegonCOWW_waterfowl_numbers_sep24_398936_7.pdf

Looks like their count peaked for both ducks and geese October 28-November 3. Wouldn't ya know it, fish point waterfowl counts which you referenced earlier also peaked October 28-November 3. Coincidence? Maybe. But I'd say that's a little more accurate comparison than fp and fennville.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

DRuff2 said:


> You can't really compare an area that's primarily marsh (fp) with an area that primarily dry fields (Todd farms). Considering the winter we had last year it's obvious a dry field would hold more birds than a frozen marsh. Here's the weekly waterfowl counts for Muskegon WW.
> 
> https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/MuskegonCOWW_waterfowl_numbers_sep24_398936_7.pdf
> 
> Looks like their count peaked for both ducks and geese October 28-November 3. Wouldn't ya know it, fish point waterfowl counts which you referenced earlier also peaked October 28-November 3. Coincidence? Maybe. But I'd say that's a little more accurate comparison than fp and fennville.


Wasn't peak migration though like it was for the rest of the state, look at the numbers later in the year compared to the rest. Here in IL I didn't start shooting good ducks until November 16th. Yes you have the river near the Todd farm, but again, the indication is always..A later push on the west side, call me crazy. Not all birds are going to push out and completely south to a frozen marsh..Might be come more spread out on small river systems. Freeze out occurs here on the big refuge lake they move to the rivers is monster bunches..I eat it up


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

After further review, the ruling on the field stands. 

FWIW, there is a decent amount of teal here in the northern part of SWM right now. What they'll do when the shooting starts is anyone's guess. We rarely see them en-mass during the regular season, save for a few stragglers.

I expect to get out with my boy and maybe get lucky on a few. I'll probably dust off the 20 gauge O/U to make it interesting. The bigger challenge will be identification before they're out of range. The sun will be at my back and my ears will be as important as my eyes. Around here they hang out in the same areas as hen woodies.  Hope to get enough for an appetizer. No heat or skeeters for me though - might be a short hunt.

Hunting bluewings a few years ago in NoDak was humbling to say the least. Whiffed 11 times straight in a 45 knot wind. Ended up with a limit and a diminished ammo supply. Good times.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

DRuff2 said:


> You can't really compare an area that's primarily marsh (fp) with an area that primarily dry fields (Todd farms). Considering the winter we had last year it's obvious a dry field would hold more birds than a frozen marsh. Here's the weekly waterfowl counts for Muskegon WW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry that is a bad comparison as well. 93.96% of the ducks mentioned during the stated time period are shovelers and ruddy ducks, and they do not leave the retention ponds. So you should really ignore those 2 species. Now if you look at the larger puddle duck species (mallards, blacks, etc.) their numbers peaked mid November into December.

Honestly you can't even compare the MWW to Fennville because they are very different even though they are both on the west side. One key reason Fennville holds so many birds late into the year is there is always open water for them (even last year) and the is a lot of food available.




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

LoBrass said:


> Just a quick review of Google Earth and I found these 2 ducky looking spots in southwest Michigan.


This thread is about teal, not "buffalo and geese". Right? Ha, ha.....


----------



## SWMIH20FOWLER (Nov 17, 2005)

Ha....another example of how "perfect people" respond on this website.....I stand corrected as I was excited to read about it and clicked on the dnr website for the link to the teal season information....Read the first paragraph which includes a link to potential teal hunting opportunities, since I was under the assumption that season dates are usually not released in stone until around the second week of August, I interpreted the link to the map as possible places where you could shoot teal. 
It was my fault for not scrolling down to see the statewide after the dates mentioned.

One thing for sure, I can and will admit when I am wrong unlike the "perfect people" on this site.

Thanks for clarifying those of you who helped without the smart***** comments.

Oh and thanks for reminding me to go scout.....LOL!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

TNL said:


> Hunting bluewings a few years ago in NoDak was humbling to say the least. Whiffed 11 times straight in a 45 knot wind. Ended up with a limit and a diminished ammo supply. Good times.


2 years ago did same thing out there. found one little hole with a bunch on it. we booted them and setup. i burnt 2 boxes of shells and we didn't limit, lol. humbled.

went back to easy mallard hunting the next day, you guys can have your teal shootin'. haha.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

In my now 26 years of water fowl hunting mostly west michigan, I've been present when two (2) teal have been taken:

One was back when the Todd Farm was open in October, and a drake GWT piled into our spread in zone 8.

The other also at the Todd Farm, jump shooting the creek on the north side off zone 8-43 on the late split.

Granted I don't spend a lot of time in marshes, but that's just weird.

Got a few spots in mind for the early teal season if we try it. Buying bug spray by the case.


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> In my now 26 years of water fowl hunting mostly west michigan, I've been present when two (2) teal have been taken:


Exactly why we need a teal season. By the time regular season comes around, the teal (bluewings) have been gone for weeks.

I personally am excited to hunt the teal season. We always find a pile of them during pre-season scouting. But again, long gone by the time season rolls around.

If you can't see the value and appreciate the opportunity of more days to shoot ducks you need to find a new hobby.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

lastflight said:


> If you can't see the value and appreciate the opportunity of more days to shoot ducks you need to find a new hobby.


Yep, purty much sums it up


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

lastflight said:


> Exactly why we need a teal season. By the time regular season comes around, the teal (bluewings) have been gone for weeks.


Wrong, I unloaded on Blue wings in Alberta the second week of September last year. Nobody is complaining about the opportunity, it's simply indicating there's not much around in SW MI.


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

SBE II said:


> Wrong, I unloaded on Blue wings in Alberta the second week of September last year. Nobody is complaining about the opportunity, it's simply indicating there's not much around in SW MI.


The regular season in Zone 3 started the second weekend in October last year. A lot can happen with a migration in a month.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

lastflight said:


> The regular season in Zone 3 started the second weekend in October last year. A lot can happen with a migration in a month.


True to a point, but it won't change much considering we're still touching 70 degrees. So does this mean now that everyone get's their teal fix we can push for another week delay in the start? hehehe


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

SBE II said:


> So does this mean now that everyone get's their teal fix we can push for another week delay in the start? hehehe


Realistically, you can't deny that it would make that pill a tad easier to swallow. Not what I personally would want but, just sayin'.

I'm really torn. We may have to enjoy a water hunt on the early goose opener this year. Feels like I'm breaking tradition!!!

From a purely subsistance stand point it is difficult to argue the noticeable difference between a limit of geese and a limit of teal were a guy able to achieve that type of success.

What causes me to wander to the marsh is the fact that we could certainly still kill geese in the marsh (in fact likely) however, we ain't killin' teal in the field goose spread.

Decisions, decisions. (I just appreciate that we have more options)


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

LoBrass said:


> Realistically, you can't deny that it would make that pill a tad easier to swallow. Not what I personally would want but, just sayin'.
> 
> I'm really torn. We may have to enjoy a water hunt on the early goose opener this year. Feels like I'm breaking tradition!!!
> 
> ...


Please don't water hunt the geese until the migrators get in unless its a loaf


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

SBE II said:


> Please don't water hunt the geese until the migrators get in unless its a loaf


I grew up on the public marshes. If you think for a second that your asking _me_ to NOT hunt the public marsh is going to "save" said marsh as a refuge, you my good man, are naïve. But, to ease your mind, most of the geese indeed roost on the private marshes.

My father lives on the Ottawa River about a stone's throw from the Erie State Game Area and Sept 1, or any other opening day date, there will be a fireworks show which will rival Gaza.

Yep, you may as well chock up your request like a cease fire offer in Israel!!! BTW, can't blame guys, all species of waterfowl live in the marshes.


----------

